# EBC Brake Rotors



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Do the EBC Rotors fit the 06 GTO?
They list them on websites as fitting 04-06 GTO's, but then they list the engine as 5.7L so it's confusing.
Here's a link. 
http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/performance/brand.php?makeid=22&modelid=309&year=2006&partid=78


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Call em or email them....


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

SgtGeek said:


> Call em or email them....


Waiting on their response.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Gotten no response from them. I'm thinking that they probably don't fit the 05-06 GTO as I haven't found any replacement rotors that do.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Ok I talked to someone at Autopartswarehouse.com

They say that the EBC dempled and slotted rotors will fit the 05-06 GTO.

Here are the part numbers and prices.

Front:
#E35GD7298 $231.95 (Free shipping and handling)

Rear:
#E35GD7300 #201.95 (Free shipping and handling)
Here's the link to the website: http://replacement.autopartswarehouse.com/parts/autopartswarehouse/wizard.jsp?year=2006&make=PN&model=GTO--002&part=Brake%20Disc&dp=true

Mate these with some Green Stuff or Red Stuff break pads and I bet breaking is improved 100%.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

This is what you need to stop hard..


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Cadsbury said:


> This is what you need to stop hard..
> View attachment 405


Those are nice, but I can get the above setup for a little over $500. That is a lot cheaper. 
Might be in more people's budget.


----------



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Why on earth would you want those. Stock front rotors on a 06 are 12.6" and rears are 11.25". You sure you want to replace 12.6" rotors for 10.1" rotors that cross drilled and vented?


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

rippinbyu said:


> Why on earth would you want those. Stock front rotors on a 06 are 12.6" and rears are 11.25". You sure you want to replace 12.6" rotors for 10.1" rotors that cross drilled and vented?


They aren't cross drilled they are dimpled. Yeah I didn't notice the small diameter until later. I don't know if that's a typo or not. I cannot imagine why they would make replacement rotors that are smaller than the stock size.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

I called then back and asked about the small diameter. They said that the rotors for our cars are the stock diameter with the dimple and venting. The only problems is they don't carry them. lol

Part #'s
GD7301 - 12.6
GD7299 - 11.25


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

rippinbyu said:


> Why on earth would you want those. Stock front rotors on a 06 are 12.6" and rears are 11.25". You sure you want to replace 12.6" rotors for 10.1" rotors that cross drilled and vented?


thats what i was going to say. they are smaller than stock. not a good idea brother. stay with stock or ugrade not DOWNGRADE


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

GOGTO007 said:


> I called then back and asked about the small diameter. They said that the rotors for our cars are the stock diameter with the dimple and venting. The only problems is they don't carry them. lol
> 
> Part #'s
> GD7301 - 12.6
> GD7299 - 11.25


with that many errors on one item? that should tell you to leave them only and stay away. warn every one you can:willy:


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> with that many errors on one item? that should tell you to leave them only and stay away. warn every one you can:willy:


Well I found the EBC catalog online with all the part numbers and 

The front rotor - GD7299
The rear rotor - GD7301

These are the correct part numbers and sizes. 
The problem is I cannot find anyone who sells them. I've found plenty that sell the brake pads though.


----------

